

California Labor Commission Rules Uber's Drivers Are Employees - mkbrody
http://www.businessinsider.com/california-labor-commission-rules-uber-drivers-are-employees-2015-6

======
greenyoda
Discussion on front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9731963)

